# Necsus sulle alte vette!



## rocamadour

* COMPLIMENTI A NECSUS CHE HA SUPERATO QUOTA 4000! *​ 

*Ma so che non ti siederai sugli allori, perché nelle sfide dei grandi scalatori dopo le Alpi arriva il massiccio himalayano... *​


----------



## GavinW

Necsus goes from strength to strength... Thanks for your reliability, la tua serietà, e il tuo tocco umano. ;-)


----------



## lsp

Necsus, someone should say it... I hope you'll allow me the honor...

* CONGRATSNECSUS !!*​


----------



## TrentinaNE

Caro Necsus... è sempre un piacere! 

Grazie, 
complimenti, 
auguri, 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. 
.
.
.
e caramelle al cioccolato!

Elisabetta


----------



## TimLA

I cannot thank you enough for all the help you've given me.
Congratulations.
My compliments.
4,000 more.
Tim


----------



## sabrinita85

*Grande Necsus!

 Mi inchino di fronte a tanta esperienza, saggezza e cultura!

 Continua così, sei il nostro pilastro!* 



*CONGRATSSSSS!*​


----------



## Pirlo

CONGRATULATIONS​
 You're always a great help! ​


----------



## Victoria32

Thank you Necsus for all your priceless help to me and others. It's already been said, but I will say it again, I wish you *4000 more! *

Vicky


----------



## stella_maris_74

COOOONGRATULAZIOOONI,NEEECSUUUUSSSS!!! Mi senti da lassùùùù??

Niente di meglio per festeggiare che la torta più goduriosa del mondo!

dani


----------



## danalto

E dove si trova sta torta????  La VOJO PUR'IO!

Fran, accipocchia, ma quanto cactus hai scritto ieri? Ti stavo tenendo d'occhio per aprire il thread in tuo onore...invece mi hai fregato!!! 
Tieni, versa una lacrimuccia...http://www.eca.usp.br/departam/ctr/corpdoce/ctr/moviola.jpgCLICK!


----------



## _forumuser_

Hai tutte le caratteristiche del forero DOCG: preparato, disponibile, e soprattutto sempre garbato. Tanti complimenti!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Complimenti e grazie per le tuttora impareggiate spiegazioni sulla grammatica italiana!!


----------



## danalto

ahò, l'amichetto mio è forte, che ve credete?????


----------



## _forumuser_

Guardi che qui non siamo mica a Trastevere.... 

....Ma come parli ao??


----------



## stella_maris_74

Massì, parlamo romano pe' na vorta!
A Ne'... anvedi che campione... posso di' de esse amica tua?
Ambe'!


----------



## valy822

CONGRATULAZIONI E TANTISSIMI AUGURI!!!!
Come faremmo senza le tue illuminanti spiegazioni?!? Grazie!


----------



## danalto

_forumuser_ said:


> Guardi che qui non siamo mica a Trastevere....
> 
> ....Ma come parli ao??


'A coso, intanto devi da scrive AHO', eppoi io parlo come me pare e piace, vabbè?


----------



## sabrinita85

Anacapito anacaponzio _Fu_
che sò, anzi semo de Roma e nun semo de Anzio?


----------



## Saoul

No, in realtà, non va bene, perchè Fra, minimo minimo ora ti punirà con una spiegazione grammaticale contraria all'"Aho!"

O almeno spero. 
Congratulazioni! 
Saoul


----------



## MünchnerFax

*complimento* [com-pli-mén-to]

_Etimologia - _Dallo sp. _cumplimiento_, deriv. di _cumplir_ 'compiere (i propri doveri verso gli altri)', dal lat. _complìre_; cfr. _compiere_
_
s. m_. 
*1* atto, parola, atteggiamento che può esprimere ammirazione, apprezzamento, ossequio, congratulazione: _un complimento sincero_, _affettato_; _fare_, _ricevere un complimento_ | cortesia: _visita di complimento_ 
*2* _pl_. gesti o espressioni di cortesia, spec. se formali o cerimoniosi: _fare complimenti_, esitare, per cortesia formale o per timidezza, nell'accettare ciò che viene offerto; _non fare complimenti_, anche, usare modi decisi, bruschi, talora villani, o non avere scrupoli | _senza (tanti) complimenti_, senza formalità o, anche, in modo sbrigativo o addirittura villano: _una cena alla buona, senza complimenti_; _lo misero alla porta senza tanti complimenti_ 
*3* (_merid_.) rinfresco
*4* Usato al pl. in espressioni esclamative come formula di congratulazione, apprezzamento: _(i miei) complimenti!_ | anche antifr.: _hai combinato un bel guaio, complimenti!_.

(Garzanti online)

Direi che in questo caso si applica il punto 4...


----------



## irene.acler

*Congratulazioni, Necsus! Grazie per il tuo costante e prezioso aiuto!*


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Con te in rete ci si sente sempre rilassati, certi che la risposta giusta ed appropriata è sicuramente in arrivo!

Grazie!
Gianna


----------



## lsp

_forumuser_ said:


> Guardi che qui non siamo mica a Trastevere....


 eh, lo so... purtroppo!


----------



## Necsus

*Wow!*

Roc
Gavin
Lsp
Eli
Tim
Sabri
Pirlo
Vicky
Dani
Dan
FU
PFI
Valy
Aigorsaoul
MF
Irene
Gianna

*Che posso dire? Be', mi consentirete un...*

* THANKYOUALL !!!!*​


----------



## danalto

ennò, mica te la poi cavà così, come minimo ce paghi da bere a tutti quanti, cocco


----------



## Necsus

Dan, non è che hai esagerato con la birra? Abbiamo già ampiamente brindato! Eccoti, tu sei in fondo a sinistra, dietro al boccale che stai sbandierando a mo' di vessillo, non ricordi niente?


----------



## danalto

aaahh, ecco perché stamattina ho questo cerchio alla testa... 
allora ti offro io il caffè! 
due caffè! 
anche tre!


----------



## Necsus

danalto said:
			
		

> aaahh, ecco perché stamattina ho questo cerchio alla testa...
> allora ti offro io il caffè!
> due caffè!
> anche tre!


Se ne è rimasto ancora un po' adesso lo prenderei volentieri..! I need it!


----------



## danalto

agli ordini!


----------



## Necsus

Ahhhhhh....! Grazie! Ci voleva proprio, ho cominciato a spargere acca nei post...


----------



## Jana337

*Complimenti per uno dei membri italiani più preparati! 
*


----------



## Necsus

*Grazie, Jana, una delle moderátorke più preparate!*


----------



## danalto

Necsus said:


> *...una delle modertorke...*


Beh, ora sono proprio curiosa di sapere qual è il plurale giusto di *moderátorka*...


----------



## Siberia

Compliments Necsus, always a pleasure to read your posts
Siberia


----------



## Necsus

Thank you, Siberia, it's always a pleasure to answer your posts..!


----------



## GavinW

Necsus said:


> Ahhhhhh....! Grazie! Ci voleva proprio, ho cominciato a spargere acca nei post...


 
Meno male che qui semo tutti "de Roma", sennò, si sa, noi della Toscana capivamo un'altra (h)osa hon hodesta "acca"...

(Scusate la volgarità) 

Aiuto, che figura... Come si fa a cancellare i post? Presto! ;-)


----------



## danalto

LOL questa è meravigliosa!!!


----------



## cas29

Sono in ritardo!! aii....

Complimenti, e grazie per l'aiuto!


----------



## Poianone

Yak, anch'io sono in ritadissimisssssimo (si scrive così, non correggetemi )

*Aguronissimi Necsus, dall'alto dei Quattromila...*​Basta così, niente poesia, che sennò a Saoul prima gli viene l'orticaria, poi mi banna!! ​


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Cas. Beati i penultimi...  
Grazie, Poianone! (tu dovresti essere abituato a 'volare alto'..!)


----------



## ElaineG

Spero che anche gli ultimi siano beati.

Moooooolto tardi, o forse solo un po' presto per il 5 mila, voglio aggiungere i miei complimenti e sopratutto la mia riconoscenza per tutto che fai nel forum.  

Grazie, amico.


----------



## Necsus

Gli ultimi sono ancora più beati (sempre però che i penultimi...) 
Grazie, amica mia.


----------



## Frenko

Eh, lo spero anch'io Elaine 

Necsusone! Auguri!


----------



## Necsus

Frenkone! Grazie!


----------

